# Careful if you use the fallowfield Loop Manchester



## Gatley lass (5 Jul 2016)

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ck-cyclists-warning-11570705#ICID=FB-MEN-main


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2016)

I wonder if GMP will have anything more constructive than http://www.bartitsu.org/index.php/2010/06/self-defence-for-bicyclists-1901/ ?


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> I wonder if GMP will have anything more constructive than http://www.bartitsu.org/index.php/2010/06/self-defence-for-bicyclists-1901/ ?


Sterling advice there.

"Of course, the reaction from a hard blow dealt at a sturdy tramp might be disastrous to the bicyclist"


----------



## Drago (5 Jul 2016)

One of the things I teach is defensive tactics for cyclists.

About 10 years back a certain park in town had a terrible problem with robberies at night, people being robbed of phones, iPod, wallets etc. In the end I went to the Inspector and said id go out at night, stagger round pretending to be drunk, waving a mobile phone about, see which scumbag took the bait. Lurking in the shadows would be large burly officers with nicknames like The Swede, Pit Bull, etc, so I was pretty happy id be on the winning team.

My idea was knocked back because of "health and safety", yet to this day they don't bat an eyelid sending unarmed officers to offenders with knives, one officer I know being stabbed just last night. Let coppers do the coppering, and those who never could copper in the first place should just be sacked, not promoted to Inspector or above. That way scumbags like this would be quickly caught and dealt with.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2016)

But that would have been entrapment!

Innocent people who would never have dreamed of stealing a phone or beating up an innocent drunk would be forced to do so by the irresistible temptation you provided ...


----------



## Joeletaxi (5 Jul 2016)

mjray said:


> I wonder if GMP will have anything more constructive than http://www.bartitsu.org/index.php/2010/06/self-defence-for-bicyclists-1901/ ?


Its amazing that there were vulgar cads around even in those days. I wonder if the attacks on the loop were in a particular area or spread about? There were/are two prolific bike thieves in stockport who have been discussed on the pinkbikes forum but im not sure if they are inside at the moment and in any case, they are teenage louts ,not adult men.


----------



## JuanLobbe (6 Jul 2016)

Concerned about this. Looks like all the attacks were on the Levenshulme part of the loop...


----------



## fossyant (6 Jul 2016)

JuanLobbe said:


> Concerned about this. Looks like all the attacks were on the Levenshulme part of the loop...



That's the bit I'd be using. Though they'd be brave to try and stop me and the fixie. Sadly no longer commuting. They are brazen though.


----------



## madferret (6 Jul 2016)

Just got back on the bike after a long break. Just logged on here to post about this having just read about it. I do the loop all the time in order to improve my fitness without having to worry about cars etc. Really gutted to read about this and will now have be really wary. Hope they catch them, was actually on there the same days as a couple of these incidents. I tend not to stop and avoid groups of youths etc but this seems like a violent and sudden attack.


----------



## united4ever (11 Jul 2016)

Never done the loop. I use the bridgewater canal through trafford which is busy enough that it feels reasonably safe....is the loop so quiet that there would be nobody coming along every 30 seconds or so?


----------



## madferret (11 Jul 2016)

united4ever said:


> Never done the loop. I use the bridgewater canal through trafford which is busy enough that it feels reasonably safe....is the loop so quiet that there would be nobody coming along every 30 seconds or so?



I wouldn't say it was quiet, but there can be times when you don't see anyone for quite a few minutes. I have stopped and been on the phone (before the recent incidents) for 5 mins and nobody has passed.

I read that there has been a Police presence back on there recently. EDIT - Apparently not - http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...owfield-loop-cyclists-attacks-police-11595217 I know the stretch of canal you mean and its a little more open than the loop, which has a few hidden bends and bushes etc on both sides in places. I used it on Sunday and it was really busy with bikes, joggers and dog walkers and felt safe enough. It's a great way to get across Town and would be a shame if people become too wary to use it.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

Just another heads up.

Cyclist robbed of his bike at knifepoint around 7:15am 7th June 2018 whilst commuting.


----------



## straas (8 Jun 2018)

7.15am?! Didn't know the scrotes were up that early!!

Saw 3 teens hanging round the athol rd entrance the other week - by the sounds of it they later mugged a bike off a woman under threat of using a metal bar.

I heard someone on the levenshulme side was mugged at knifepoint at around 11pm earlier this week.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

Saw post on the Manchester Social Cyclists page and it's also on Stolen bikes web page. Thing is it's pretty isolated on there. I used to go a fair old lick down there and didn't see any trouble at rush hour.

Apparently it was a guy on his own with a knife !


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2018)

Crosses Fallowfield-Levenshulme off 'places to visit' list ... 

I use @nickyboy's Llandudno ride route out of Manchester on my Cheshire forum ride. It crosses Sale Water Park. It is a nice ride out through there in the morning in a group but last Saturday I rode back through the park with just my tiny friend Carrie as the sun was setting. It had a different feel then. There are lots of quiet spots with nearby bushes for ne'er-do-wells to lurk in. I was happy when we got out of there and back onto the road again!

PS I get the same feeling on the Padiham Greenway. It is always busy with dog walkers and parents taking their kids for a walk during the day but in the evening it is very quiet and there are lots of places for would-be assailants to emerge from.


----------



## straas (8 Jun 2018)

Wonder if it was this guy: https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/brutal-mugger-who-beat-up-4952706

Imagine he's probably out by now.


----------



## potsy (8 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> There are lots of quiet spots with nearby bushes for ne'er-do-wells to lurk in


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2018)

potsy said:


>


I wouldn't be scared if _YOU _jumped out at me. but teenage-girl bashing, knife-wielding thugs are a different matter!


----------



## Siclo (8 Jun 2018)

fossyant said:


> Just another heads up.
> 
> Cyclist robbed of his bike at knifepoint around 7:15am 7th June 2018 whilst commuting.



This is the bike






A Saracen Avro 2


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

Yep ! Nice bike


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Crosses Fallowfield-Levenshulme off 'places to visit' list ...
> 
> I use @nickyboy's Llandudno ride route out of Manchester on my Cheshire forum ride. It crosses Sale Water Park. It is a nice ride out through there in the morning in a group but last Saturday I rode back through the park with just my tiny friend Carrie as the sun was setting. It had a different feel then. There are lots of quiet spots with nearby bushes for ne'er-do-wells to lurk in. I was happy when we got out of there and back onto the road again!
> 
> PS I get the same feeling on the Padiham Greenway. It is always busy with dog walkers and parents taking their kids for a walk during the day but in the evening it is very quiet and there are lots of places for would-be assailants to emerge from.



You get crap everywhere. I tend to carry a 'legal' pepper spray with me (it's actually semi permanent ink) if I'm out on the local paths and canals in the evening, as there is a group of lads regularly robbing bikes off kids/teens - and I'd rather not have them try and take a good few quid of MTB off me.


----------



## Jody (8 Jun 2018)

straas said:


> 7.15am?! Didn't know the scrotes were up that early!!.



More of a case that they haven't come down and gone to bed yet.


----------



## fossyant (8 Jun 2018)

Previous 'trouble' has either been out of 'hours' or in the middle of the day - not around rush hour. The 'floop' is like the M1 at rush hour for bikes, walkers etc.


----------



## I like Skol (9 Jun 2018)

Just seen this 

Such a shame, but maybe just a reality of the surroundings and social situation of the area. This is still no excuse for the scumbags and doesn't make it right or acceptable! It is also a difficult problem to tackle. Increasing police presence is not likely to reduce the incidents as they will still act when the police are not there. The chances of the police catching someone 'in the act' is almost negligible, and when they walk or cycle along the path on patrol the would be muggers simply act normal and seemingly become one of the many, many locals that use the path to get from A-B. Difficult to tell the difference unless the suspect is known to the police and has previous.

I will continue to use the route occasionally, but suspect I am not a likely target as a fast moving, fugly, 6ft middle-aged male? Just last night I was with my BIL and his step son who showed me the Strava map of a ride they did in the morning (8th Jun) and guess were they had been? Yep, Fallowfield Loop, then out to the TPT via Chorlton Park and round via Trafford and back through central Manchester. Again, both are strapping 6ft+ males so relatively safe?

Makes you wonder about the viability or success of the proposed café/cycle hub venture mentioned recently - www.cyclechat.net/threads/fairfield-loop-cafe-development-at-old-levenshulme-station.234069


----------



## Mr. Cow (13 Jun 2018)

A small can of hair spray! One zap in the eyes will bring their party to an abrupt end. it stings immediately like hell and gives you opportunity to get away! the small cans fit nicely into a side pocket - quick access and there is no lid to take off it’s just pick up and spray! And all the macho guys can blame the girlfriend if anyone notices


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Jun 2018)

Drago said:


> One of the things I teach is defensive tactics for cyclists.
> 
> About 10 years back a certain park in town had a terrible problem with robberies at night, people being robbed of phones, iPod, wallets etc. In the end I went to the Inspector and said id go out at night, stagger round pretending to be drunk, waving a mobile phone about, see which scumbag took the bait. Lurking in the shadows would be large burly officers with nicknames like The Swede, Pit Bull, etc, so I was pretty happy id be on the winning team.
> 
> My idea was knocked back because of "health and safety", yet to this day they don't bat an eyelid sending unarmed officers to offenders with knives, one officer I know being stabbed just last night. Let coppers do the coppering, and those who never could copper in the first place should just be sacked, not promoted to Inspector or above. That way scumbags like this would be quickly caught and dealt with.



I know this is two years too late but...

Swede, Swede, Swede, Swede, SWEDE...


----------



## Schneil (2 Jul 2018)

I don't know if these are related crimes, but there's been a series of muggings/robberies recently in the Heaton Moor and Levenshulme areas. It's mainly been teenagers that have been targeted and they've had their bikes taken off them (sometimes at knife point).


----------



## potsy (17 Oct 2018)

Schneil said:


> I don't know if these are related crimes, but there's been a series of muggings/robberies recently in the Heaton Moor and Levenshulme areas. It's mainly been teenagers that have been targeted and they've had their bikes taken off them (sometimes at knife point).


Just been on the local BBC news, 10 robberies since September, been a cycling protest to highlight it...


----------



## Drago (17 Oct 2018)

That's akin to protesting against tooth decay or the sun coming up each morning.


----------



## straas (18 Oct 2018)

Not really. It was a protest to highlight the need for police intervention, it shouldn't be seen as normal that 10 people have been mugged (some at knifepoint) on a small section of a cycle track.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

Will the protest reverse almost 9 years of policing budget cuts? No it won't. It serves only to let some people blow off a bit of steam.

If you want to protest, at least address the protest to the people that could do something about it. In this case they reside at 11 Downing Street.


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Will the protest reverse almost 9 years of policing budget cuts? No it won't. It serves only to let some people blow off a bit of steam.
> 
> If you want to protest, at least address the protest to the people that could do something about it. In this case they reside at 11 Downing Street.


It's worth going along to the police commissioner's annual budget consultations and giving them what-for. Many of them are party placements and the message will get passed on - plus the police commissioner could in theory raise council tax by more to undo some of the cuts, but they have to hold a referendum to approve it and the only one I remember (Bedfordshire) didn't succeed and then the police have to pay the cost of the referendum too!

Although in Greater Manchester, its mayor (Andy Burnham) has the police commissioner's powers, so I guess that's who to target. If he's on-side then push on and he might help take the protest to the Chancellor. If he's not then you've a local target as well as a national one.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2018)

It's becoming quite regular on the Floop. Those travel hair spray's sound quite good too.

The problem is, being an old rail line, there are access points about every half mile/mile and if 'in-between' you have no escape from anyone. I used to keep an eye out when I used it. I believe some have been around rush hour, so the thieves are taking chances.


----------



## straas (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> Will the protest reverse almost 9 years of policing budget cuts? No it won't. It serves only to let some people blow off a bit of steam.
> 
> If you want to protest, at least address the protest to the people that could do something about it. In this case they reside at 11 Downing Street.



So if you have a problem with anything, you must only protest in London? Very defeatist attitude.

As it happens the police have agreed to commit some resource to the issue following the protest - so, good news!


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2018)

No, if I have a problem with something and if I ever felt like demonstrating I would aim it at those with the power to solve the problem for good. Sensible attitude. 

That is good news about the local dibble. Now ask yourself who is being deprived of policing cover to free up that resource. Unless the problem is addressed properly it won t solve the problem, it'll merely displace it elsewhere in the town, and will quickly return when the resource is withdrawn. Alas, the police don't have the personnel for joined up problem solving any more - your broken bone will get a band aid, so while I'm a little bit encouraged I wouldn't start high fiving anyone yet.


----------



## mjr (18 Oct 2018)

Drago said:


> your broken bone will get a band aid, so while I'm a little bit encouraged I wouldn't start high fiving anyone yet.


ewwww, high-fiving with a broken bone


----------



## Pennine-Paul (18 Oct 2018)

The dodgy area where the muggings have been going on appears to be the cycle path that links the Ashton Canal towpath to the Fallowfield loop,this is a densely wooded path with lots of twists and turns, I've noticed a lot of gangs smoking weed under the bridges on my way home from work in recent weeks,never had any hassle from them but they would seem to be likely suspects, especially as the guy who had his bike stolen recently found his bike for sale in Openshaw(Which is right slap bang in the middle of that cycle path)The floop on the other hand is a wide open cycle path and I've never encountered anything untoward on there,but I do peel off before the delights of Levenshulme! Don't think I'll be using any of floop of other paths when the clocks go back mind, I'll take my chances on the A6 instead.


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Oct 2018)

The Bristol-Bath railway path, the jewel in Sustrans' jerry-built crown, has similar problems. Muggings, air rifle shootings, thrown bottles and collisions. Sometimes roads are safer; they're more public and at least most users stick to the rules.


----------



## mjr (21 Oct 2018)

rogerzilla said:


> The Bristol-Bath railway path, the jewel in Sustrans' jerry-built crown, has similar problems. Muggings, air rifle shootings, thrown bottles and collisions. Sometimes roads are safer; they're more public and at least most users stick to the rules.


Because no cyclist has ever been mugged, had anything thrown at them or suffered a collision on a carriageway? 

This is a security and enforcement problem, not a carriagways versus cycleways one.


----------



## Chen (10 Nov 2018)

Pennine-Paul said:


> The dodgy area where the muggings have been going on appears to be the cycle path that links the Ashton Canal towpath to the Fallowfield loop.



Where did you read that, out of interest. I cycle the Fallowfield loop everyday, usually in the dark at this time of year so reports like this concern me, but I can't find any info as to where or when the crimes were committed, just that there was a protest due to them.


----------



## Pennine-Paul (11 Nov 2018)

There was a video shown on ITV with the guy that was mugged,showing him cycling under Ashton Old road,this is on the link from the Rochdale canal to the Fallowfield loop,his bike was later found having been sold in Openshaw,which is in the immediate vicinity,I have seen gangs of teenagers here,never on the loop,now the nights have drawn in the only people I see are the odd dog walker and cyclists, it's probably safer now in the dark than it is in the summer when they're all out drinking and smoking illicit substances......


----------



## straas (13 Nov 2018)

I've noticed a couple of large branches that appear to have been placed on the path in the last few weeks.

A woman in front of me hit one last night close to st werberghs tram stop - lost her light but stayed upright. Lots of kids use this bit so I'm assuming it's their bit of fun. 

This bit of the floop was always fine before, but the tram stop seems to attract bad behaviour - should the tram company not have a duty to police it a bit better as it's their infrastructure causing an issue?


----------



## al78 (13 Nov 2018)

straas said:


> I've noticed a couple of large branches that appear to have been placed on the path in the last few weeks.
> 
> A woman in front of me hit one last night close to st werberghs tram stop - lost her light but stayed upright. Lots of kids use this bit so I'm assuming it's their bit of fun.
> 
> This bit of the floop was always fine before, but the tram stop seems to attract bad behaviour - should the tram company not have a duty to police it a bit better as it's their infrastructure causing an issue?



No, it is not the fault of Metrolink that Manchester has a significant population of scum hell bent on attacking and robbing people, any more than it would be your fault if people got robbed outside your house. Are you certain the bad behaviour can be attributed to the tram stop? Can you be sure the bad behaviour wouldn't exist if the tram stop had never been built? Just because B follows A does not mean A caused B.


----------



## straas (14 Nov 2018)

al78 said:


> No, it is not the fault of Metrolink that Manchester has a significant population of scum hell bent on attacking and robbing people, any more than it would be your fault if people got robbed outside your house. Are you certain the bad behaviour can be attributed to the tram stop? Can you be sure the bad behaviour wouldn't exist if the tram stop had never been built? Just because B follows A does not mean A caused B.



I couldn't say 100% but it's given them a focal point, they use the access ramp to stand on and throw bits of track ballast at people and houses, and hang around on the platform harassing people.

Unfortunately was waved off the floop this morning before Sherwood street, due to a police accident - reports indicating that a woman was attacked at 4.50am.


----------



## raleighnut (16 Nov 2018)

straas said:


> I couldn't say 100% but it's given them a focal point, they use the access ramp to stand on and throw bits of track ballast at people and houses, and hang around on the platform harassing people.
> 
> Unfortunately was waved off the floop this morning before Sherwood street, due to a police accident - reports indicating that a woman was attacked at 4.50am.


----------



## Curb (30 Nov 2018)

Just read this
*Police urge Manchester cyclists to continue using Fallowfield Loop after making four arrests*
https://road.cc/content/news/252628...-continue-using-fallowfield-loop-after-making so worth a link from this thread.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2018)

Was on the Floop last week and will continue to use it as and when it suits. Good luck to anyone that tries to stop me!


----------



## I like Skol (30 Nov 2018)

I need to find out where this 'yellow brick road' is? Sounds like it is worth exploring......


----------



## Siclo (11 Dec 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I need to find out where this 'yellow brick road' is? Sounds like it is worth exploring......



Out of Levenshulme up the floop, cross over the A57 and just past the back of the Holiday Inn turn sharp left when Gorton Lower Reservoir is on the right and that'll take you up to Ashton Canal through the splendour that is Gorton and Openshaw.

It's not yellow, it's not brick, it's not a road and it's not really worth exploring.


----------



## straas (13 Dec 2018)

At the moment I'm more scared of having my retinas burned off by 1500 lumen lights.

Don't get me started on the absolute ******* who set their light to flashing on an unlit path at night!


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2018)

straas said:


> At the moment I'm more scared of having my retinas burned off by 1500 lumen lights.
> 
> Don't get me started on the absolute ******* who set their light to flashing on an unlit path at night!



Oddly, I find my fairly weak light gives me more clue in the Grenofen Tunnel when it flashes. But I think it's because it's floored in black tarmac. Shaugh Tunnel is floored with raw concrete and works better with a steady light. Otherwise, agree with you. In those circumstances, I'd still have an additional gentle flashing light, just because...


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2019)

My colleague was attacked on the floop a couple of weeks ago, on the way home from work. He actually stopped after he was hit and gave them a load of verbal - possibly not a great idea he realised afterwards.

He's now got a 'legal' pepper spray after I recommended them (spray's permanent red ink)


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2019)

Another attack

https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ideo-fallowfield-loop-attack-cycling-15935745


----------



## raleighnut (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Another attack
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ideo-fallowfield-loop-attack-cycling-15935745


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2019)

I never had any issues when I was using it 3 years ago. Thats probably because I wasn't hanging about.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> Another attack
> 
> https://www.manchestereveningnews.c...ideo-fallowfield-loop-attack-cycling-15935745


But at least there was a speedy and effective response by the police. If you call a complete lack of interest '_speedy and effective_', that is ... 



fossyant said:


> I never had any issues when I was using it 3 years ago. Thats probably because I wasn't hanging about.


If they whack you in the face with something as you are passing, high speed is just going to make that worse!

I was riding along the Rochdale canal towpath with @Littgull this afternoon and we encountered a group of teenagers sheltering from the rain under a bridge. I was a bit nervous as we passed in case they took it into their heads to shove us into the canal. They didn't do anything wrong so I felt a bit guilty for even thinking that something might kick off, but all these stories in the media are starting to get to me ...


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2019)

ColinJ said:


> But at least there was a speedy and effective response by the police. If you call a complete lack of interest '_speedy and effective_', that is ...
> 
> 
> If they whack you in the face with something as you are passing, high speed is just going to make that worse!
> ...



I had a group of teens smack me in the side of my helmet last year. Should have stopped and drowned the buggers.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2019)

fossyant said:


> I had a group of teens smack me in the side of my helmet last year. Should have stopped and drowned the buggers.


Trouble is, you'd possibly end up getting stabbed!


----------



## Rowano (24 Mar 2019)

This may be a stupid question, but why are their faces blurred out in the video?


----------



## fossyant (24 Mar 2019)

Rowano said:


> This may be a stupid question, but why are their faces blurred out in the video?



God knows.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Mar 2019)

Minors, even if convicted of a crime they will usually get to maintain anonymity. Of course whether this is right or not is another matter.


----------



## straas (26 Apr 2019)

Reports that a man was assaulted by 7 between yew tree road and princess road last night at 18.20.

Fractured elbow, cuts and bruises and no bike.


----------



## Blue Hills (26 Apr 2019)

Thanks, will check this out as I will be passing in that neck of the woods in the nearish future.
That is concerning. Daylight.


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2019)

Can someone point me at a clear map of the fallowfield loop so that I can easily check if my planned trip across manchester actually uses it?


----------



## Bazzer (27 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Can someone point me at a clear map of the fallowfield loop so that I can easily check if my planned trip across manchester actually uses it?



There are a couple of maps here What route were you planning on crossing Manchester?


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2019)

Thanks for the reply bazzer.

Breaths sigh of relief - don't think I'll be hitting that - will be going Altrincham way to Sale then up the Bridgewater canal to Media City on an overnighter Crewe to Lancashire.

Not sure what time I'll hit the Bridgewater - will cycle a parallel route to it onroad if worried about time of day -must admit surprised by time of attack above - have always worked on the principle that late at night early morning up to about 3am may be risky but that after that (ie early) the neer do wells will be zonked drugged out leaving healthy (if mad) cyclist me to breeze along canals and the like at 3.30am.


----------



## Bazzer (28 Apr 2019)

I can't help you with the Bridgewater canal, having never ridden it. - Parallel many times through Worsley and walked sections of it about three years ago which were rideable, but that was on an off the tow path.
Perhaps @Katherine of this parish might have some advice.


----------



## Katherine (28 Apr 2019)

I have no idea about riding on the Bridgewater Canal at night.
Fine in the daytime though.
The geese might be a problem along the bank as they are protecting their nests and soon their goslings.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Not sure what time I'll hit the Bridgewater - will cycle a parallel route to it onroad if worried about time of day -must admit surprised by time of attack above - have always worked on the principle that late at night early morning up to about 3am may be risky but that after that (ie early) the neer do wells will be zonked drugged out leaving healthy (if mad) cyclist me to breeze along canals and the like at 3.30am.


Bridgewater might be okay, but I certainly wouldn't want to be out and about in Fallowfield after reading _THIS_! (Includes mention of violent attacks at 03:30 and 04:10.)


----------



## I like Skol (28 Apr 2019)

I have ridden bits of the Bridgewater out of Manchester several times and once continued as far as Broadheath before transferring to the TPT for a few miles. Can't remember any parts being particularly intimidating and think I would be happy using it at any time of day or night, but then I am big and UGLY....
As for the Fallowfield loop path, again never felt threatened but have only used it in the daytime. Would probably avoid it at night and stick to the roads instead, just to be sure.


----------



## clf (2 May 2019)

I regularly use the bridgewater canal, never had any problems, I think there were reports a while ago that someone was pushed off their bike into the canal in old trafford, but I had my suspicions that may have been self inflicted. Geese can get a bit grumpy though, especially around breeding time.


----------



## Blue Hills (2 May 2019)

clf said:


> I regularly use the bridgewater canal, never had any problems, I think there were reports a while ago that someone was pushed off their bike into the canal in old trafford, but I had my suspicions that may have been self inflicted. Geese can get a bit grumpy though, especially around breeding time.


You reckon the bridgewater is pretty safe even "after hours"?

It is a nice route.


----------



## clf (2 May 2019)

I think so, I don't tend to use it during the day or rush hour, It's just too busy and full of #stravawankers, I tend to use it in the winter after dark.
I do find it a little uncomfortable physically though, it was resurfaced a few years ago and is a bit "lumpy" gives me pins and needles in the hands after a few miles.


----------



## fossyant (2 May 2019)

Full suspension MTB, big lights, shred it. Love canal riding at night.


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2019)

Another attack at rush hour. Male hit with branch, kicked in head, broken elbow. Robbed of bike, phone, keys, cash cards.

This is weekly now


----------



## I like Skol (8 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Another attack at rush hour. Male hit with branch, kicked in head, broken elbow. Robbed of bike, phone, keys, cash cards.
> 
> This is weekly now


I need to get down there more often, barstewards!


----------



## fossyant (8 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> I need to get down there more often, barstewards!



With a big iron stick.


----------



## Blue Hills (8 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Full suspension MTB, big lights, shred it. Love canal riding at night.


If you love it that much I have a gpx route from Wolverhampton to the Bridgewater that uses a lot of canal - never knew there were so many around Stoke until I rode it one night - didn't need suspension.


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> I have no idea about riding on the Bridgewater Canal at night.
> Fine in the daytime though.
> The geese might be a problem along the bank as they are protecting their nests and soon their goslings.


ah - yes - cycled along it the other day - geese did look rather fearsome.

rest of my route was route 55 from bolton to monton - never been on it before - an old railway line by the looks of it - bits of that maybe seemed a bit quiet/potential for trouble. But hopefully that doesn't suffer from similar issues as will probably be using it again soon.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> ah - yes - cycled along it the other day - geese did look rather fearsome.
> 
> rest of my route was route 55 from bolton to monton - never been on it before - an old railway line by the looks of it - bits of that maybe seemed a bit quiet/potential for trouble. But hopefully that doesn't suffer from similar issues as will probably be using it again soon.



The loopline from Monton is no trouble apart from being busy with families and dog walkers at weekends. 
Avoid it at 9am Saturday mornings when the park runners use it. 
It is well used by commuters.


----------



## Katherine (7 Jun 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> ah - yes - cycled along it the other day - geese did look rather fearsome.
> 
> rest of my route was route 55 from bolton to monton - never been on it before - an old railway line by the looks of it - bits of that maybe seemed a bit quiet/potential for trouble. But hopefully that doesn't suffer from similar issues as will probably be using it again soon.



The loopline from Monton is no trouble apart from being busy with families and dog walkers at weekends. 
Avoid it at 9am Saturday mornings when the park runners use it. 
It is well used by commuters.


----------



## Vantage (8 Jun 2019)

As @Katherine said, the Roe Green loop line is a nice route.
I used to use it frequently going to my fiancées in Davyhulme and at all hours from early am till late pm. Never once had an issue with anyone else.
I don't remember passing hordes of runners but dog walkers, commuters and mums with prams groups are aplenty.


----------



## Hacienda71 (20 Jul 2019)

Just saw this story on the BBC 
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-49047042


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jul 2019)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just saw this story on the BBC
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-49047042


That is really strange. Fly tipping on an industrial scale, and the mixture of waste almost looks like it has come from the back of a refuse wagon.
i wonder if is just an employee of a waste firm that decided to drop his last load of the day and go home, in protest at pitifully low wages or working conditions?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Jul 2019)

I like Skol said:


> That is really strange. Fly tipping on an industrial scale, and the mixture of waste almost looks like it has come from the back of a refuse wagon.
> i wonder if is just an employee of a waste firm that decided to drop his last load of the day and go home, in protest at pitifully low wages or working conditions?


It sounds like he must have driven a heck of a long way to do so though, the waste appears to have been from 'daan saaarf', wonder if anyone has just bought a bin wagon on Ebay.


----------



## I like Skol (13 Aug 2019)

Rode the Floop from Audenshaw out to the Fallowfield Sainsbury's and back this morning.

Quite disappointingly routine! I wasn't threatened, robbed, intimidated or challenged in any way, in fact all the interactions I had with other users were very civil and polite exchanges. I also failed to encounter any mountains of rotting refuse or gangs of undesirable youths. It was a pleasant and efficient way to navigate across South Manchester in the morning rush hour, certainly much better than the alternative which was to take the car and risk sitting in queues for longer than the 40 minutes the bike journey took.


----------



## fossyant (13 Aug 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Rode the Floop from Audenshaw out to the Fallowfield Sainsbury's and back this morning.
> 
> Quite disappointingly routine! I wasn't threatened, robbed, intimidated or challenged in any way, in fact all the interactions I had with other users were very civil and polite exchanges. I also failed to encounter any mountains of rotting refuse or gangs of undesirable youths. It was a pleasant and efficient way to navigate across South Manchester in the morning rush hour, certainly much better than the alternative which was to take the car and risk sitting in queues for longer than the 40 minutes the bike journey took.



The 'undesirables' don't get up until the afternoon. TBH, never had any trouble myself on it.

PS there is a Sainsbury's near your home....


----------



## fossyant (28 Jan 2022)

Reports on twitter and the FLOOP facebook page - male knocked off bike and his Boardman Road bike stolen. Two males near Whalley Range School at Athol Road. 27th Jan 5pm

Strange as it's not in the 'dodgy' area which was always near Fallowfield. It's where I used to get on and off the Floop near work.


----------



## Etern4l (8 Feb 2022)

I like Skol said:


> Rode the Floop from Audenshaw out to the Fallowfield Sainsbury's and back this morning.
> 
> Quite disappointingly routine! I wasn't threatened, robbed, intimidated or challenged in any way, in fact all the interactions I had with other users were very civil and polite exchanges. I also failed to encounter any mountains of rotting refuse or gangs of undesirable youths. It was a pleasant and efficient way to navigate across South Manchester in the morning rush hour, certainly much better than the alternative which was to take the car and risk sitting in queues for longer than the 40 minutes the bike journey took.



A nice anecdote, but sample size 1. How about 100 rides? What if you knew there was about 1% chance of getting assaulted and robbed while cycling along a particular route - would you still use it? Would most reasonable people?


----------

